# Solo Piano Improvisation



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello all,

This is a place where you can share your solo piano improvisations if you wish. The one I made here is an improvisation played with much freedom.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Also Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I like it very much. Thanks for sharing.


----------

